# Suche ein Gästepass



## Old-Crow (20. Mai 2012)

Hallo,

ich suche leider, wie viele andere einen Gästepass hier, wollt mir mal Diablo 3 direkt ansehen, denn leider sind teilweise viele Negative sowie Positive kommentare vorhanden. Aber diese leider ein kaum. Habe mir auch schon viele Videos angesehn nur konnten sie mich noch nicht ganz überzeugen. Früher habe ich selber Diablo 1 und Diablo 2 gespielt sowie WoW, nur leider weiß man ja nie vorher ob es einem zusagt oder nicht und die alten errinnerungen wieder wach werden. Deshalb versuche ich über einen Gästepass mir das Spiel näher anzusehen und hoffe das wenn mir das Spiel zusagt meine Frau dazu bekommen kann, es zu uns zu Kaufen. 

Würde mich über ein Gästepass riesig freuen und wäre sehr Dankbar dafür.

MfG

Old-Crow


----------

